# hello everyone on the forum



## ping11 (Dec 27, 2009)

hello to all members i have just got back from the gym ironworks in didcot we are going to open in the 1st or 2nd week in jan it.s a new gym and it,s a ball ache loading it out as it,s on the first floor with no lift my calfs are geting a good work out but with a bit of luck it will be worth it:nod::clap2:


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the board.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've just moved to Didcot and looking for a new gym. Walking by today it's looks quite a small area, what type of equipment have you got in there?


----------

